# How to make it look like a painting comes to life



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

I like your videos and I am subscribed to your channel, but for the love of god please use a push stick to put things through your table saw. Don't use your hands.


----------



## Haunted Corner (Jan 2, 2019)

Haha thank you, I normally do take more care or use a stick to push the wood through. Also I normally wear cut resistance gloves, but not sure why I didn't take more safety precautions this time. My bad and thank you I will try to be more carefully in the future.



bobby2003 said:


> I like your videos and I am subscribed to your channel, but for the love of god please use a push stick to put things through your table saw. Don't use your hands.


----------

